# Raging Heroes put Cyber-wolves on pre-order



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Found these over on Raging Heroes:










quite like them. they are sculpted to accept the upper torso of your chosen space faring knight/marine. 

A bit pricey at 59.95 Euro for a three pack, but nice sculpts all the same.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Incoming GW Lawsuit in 3.......2.......1.....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Incoming GW Lawsuit in 3.......2.......1.....


Why? There are plenty of other companies that make cyberwolves. GWs IP is the Thunderwolf, not cyberwolves. They have no leg to stand on seeing that they dont have an official model of their own. Raging Heroes are free to make their own cyber wolves all they like.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Why? There are plenty of other companies that make cyberwolves. GWs IP is the Thunderwolf, not cyberwolves. They have no leg to stand on seeing that they dont have an official model of their own. Raging Heroes are free to make their own cyber wolves all they like.


and we have another winner! gotta love the work arounds


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool sculpts!! That middle one reminds of wolves I've seen in movies when they're standing up to something.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like those a lot, they look very bitey, they would work as thunderwolves and all have a uniform but different look to them making them individuals so that justifies the price in my mind, great models until GW put out the plastics we are all hoping for,i would say these are the only cyberwolves i would consider buying at the moment, other companies just miss the mark


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw these last night but didn't get round to posting them up. They are lovely looking models and will work very nicely until GW decides to get off their ass and produce the minis they haven't done yet. They are pricey, but worth it for a committed Space Wolves player.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That company has some really nice stuff, including the model I think will end up being my Avatar.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit pricey but some nice dynamic posses on these beasts.

What is the general quality like from Raging Heroes?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

humakt said:


> A bit pricey but some nice dynamic posses on these beasts.
> 
> What is the general quality like from Raging Heroes?


I'm not sure myself but I'm probably going to be putting in an order soon, and if I don't I will definitely be putting an order in when they release a model for their 'Wrath' concepts.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking at one of their 54mm for a counts as model, I see they like to mix resin and white metal on their larger stuff and on their test molds it looks as it there are going to be some gaps to fill as well. Their prices seem high but it seems they charge for material costs vs how well the model is going to sell, in a nutshell, bigger it is, more it costs.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a big fan of them to be honest. I'll stick with my BitsPudlo TWs.

I will say though that these are in no way expensive when compared to GW, or other alternative companies. Three Canis Wolfborns would set you back €107.45 for models it's very hard to do anything with. €60 for 3 customisable models of that size and apparent quality is pretty damn cheap.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pretty nice. Not a huge fan of the style (they look more like predatory cats than wolves to me), but I like the detailing. 

Not sure what GW would have to sue over. "Cyberwolf" is not a GW trademark, nor do those minis looks like anything out of a GW codex or proprietary artwork. Nothing on the armor or rider legs resemble any copyrighted GW material. 

Well done by Raging Heroes.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, it is between these an mythicast for me and i think these may take top spot, unless the rumoured GW thunderwolves make an appearance.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd gladly get them  Solely for a Iron priest-now just need the thunderwolf
Though it help to if my store didn't set this stupid rule where stuff have to have a % of it with Games-Workshop on it ><


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Who the hell do I have to bribe to get 28mm scale Panserbjorne?


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I like them... Like B&K said, pretty much the only TW I'd consider. I've ordered Captain Ivanka for a friend. They sent Asharah by mistake. Very friendly, quickly settled by email, they let me keep Asharah and re-sent Ivanka. The model is about half a head (2-3 mm) taller than a cadian, so it fit pretty good with heroic scale heroes. The details are pretty nice, what you'd expect from a very good GW metal. So, not as good as Finecast (unlike many, I've only had tremendously good experience with finecast), but still very good.

Phil


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

These have to be the best 3rd party offering to date in my opinion. The only shame for Raging Heroes is the official GW ones are heavily rumoured to land before mid year (rumoured for March or May) & I would imagine most will wait to see if the rumours are true before jumping in. If the GW ones suck I may come back to these. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Almost makes me wish I didn't buy Mass Effect 3...... Almost.


----------

